# Hilarious.... : )



## ShootingStar (Jul 17, 2003)

This is a hilarious example of the idiots who don't understand LotR at all! Read it and laugh at this guy's stupidity!
http://www.pointlesswasteoftime.com/film/50reasons.html


----------



## MacAddict (Jul 17, 2003)

These sound familer *cough* 

Ah well, I'll let this stay 


~MacAddict


----------



## LegolasLuver (Jul 18, 2003)

lol that is funny


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 18, 2003)

How can anybody in the world be that stupid?!


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 18, 2003)

I believe it is something called sarcasm......


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 19, 2003)

If they really were that supid, i wonder how they managed to type that up . ( i believe i've said something simalar before...)


----------



## Popqueen62 (Jul 19, 2003)

Stole the orcs from a pc game called warcraft? Is this guy insane. Tolkien made up orcs before there were pc games. This guy is nuts. Someone obviously had a hard time reading. That's probably why he never read it. Hooked on phonics must not have helped him


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Jul 19, 2003)

::grabs them all by their hair:: stop! stop! stop!!! we have already had this discussion!!!!! the guy is obviously a LOTR fan!!! his arguments are so completely ironic that there is no way he is serious about it. :oints to macaddict's link:: see!!!


----------



## alorien (Jul 28, 2003)

Well...maybe he was just upset w/ New Line??

His comments are strangely ironic, yet really entertaining... I'm really not bothered much at all.

There are all kinds in this world.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *I believe it is something called sarcasm...... *



I think you and I were the only ones that cought that Arvedui  

No probly not... but still. Sarcasm.


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Aug 1, 2003)

it obviously has to be sarcasm, cuz i mean how stupid would you have to be to post something like this..

Look closely in Fellowship and you'll notice the human member of their party is played by two different actors at different points of the movie (it takes a sharp eye to notice, but one of them has red hair, one black).


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 1, 2003)

I just hope that you are right in it being sarcasm....or else its the end of the world!


----------



## jimmyboy (Aug 2, 2003)

As has already been said, it was all a joke. Pretty funny one, too.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 4, 2003)

Ack! Evil!!!!!!

Die! Die! Di-Oh, sorry.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 5, 2003)

Haha no worries Treyar...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 5, 2003)

Are you SURE that thats a joke? Geez, I hope so! I didn't get a chance yesterday to read the fact that he was joking, and so I was seething the whole night through. Whew! Now I can breathe! (I was wondering how a *hypocritical, moronic, pitiful ignoramus* like him got a Ph.D., and my sister was saying, "Well, you may have a Ph.D., but I've actually read the books, so my opinion counts a wee bit more than yours.)


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 10, 2003)

*Argh!*

How many times do people need to be told? And this site was posted ages ago as well.

*Lies down and cries in despair*


----------

